# JSP Expression Language



## ZeroLow (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

hätte folgende frage ich würde gerne JSTL expression language in meiner jsp seite verwenden kann mir jemman sagen wie das generell möglich ist.


<%@ taglib uri="/WEB-INF/struts-html-el.tld" prefix="html"%>
<%@ taglib uri="/WEB-INF/c.tld" prefix="c"%>

damit kann ich experssion language in c und html tags verwenden allerdings benötige ich zum setzen eines property expression langiage in einem jsp tag.


<jsp:setProperty name="Page1Form" property="test" value="${HIIIIIIIIEEEEER}" />

Wenn mir jemmand sagen könnte wie ich an dieser stelle expression language verwenden kann wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße

low


----------



## limago (14. Mai 2007)

Schau mal hier:

http://balrog.wu-wien.ac.at/~mitloehn/le/jstl/all.html

http://java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/docs/tutorial/doc/JSTL.html#wp74644

Gruß

EDIT: und da Du offensichtlich auch Struts verwendest

http://struts.apache.org/1.2.7/userGuide/struts-html.html

http://www.roseindia.net/struts/strutsHtmlTags.shtml


----------

